# I pulled the trigger on Friday



## whi_tri (Jul 19, 2011)

Picked up a Z6. The first road bike I bought since 1983 or so, when I was a teenager. Really looked hard at the Z85, decided to go carbon for a couple a reasons. I haven't put a lot of miles on it yet, only 32 to date. If the pic shows up, the toe clips will go away, once my new pedals come in. 

We're doing the Centurion 50 in Canada in September (my wife will ride her ZW75), hopefully a century in October with me racing a sprint tri in between. I think the Z6 will help a lot, particularly coming from a Gary Fisher Kaitai. Love the GF, it's just heavy and gets a little uncomfortable after 40 miles. So, I'm going to slowly make it over into a 29er.

The irony of it is that I got 12 mont deferred interest using my Trek card  Hence carbon, spread the pain out a little longer.


----------



## PBE (May 29, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

You shot your bike? 

Kidding. Nice ride. Now shave your legs like a proper cyclist.


----------



## cincyjack (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! How's the ride?

Good to see some Z love on the forum. I was hoping to see more prior to my pulling the trig on a Z4. Should be picking it up next Saturday. can't wait!


----------



## whi_tri (Jul 19, 2011)

Rob, I've had bikes I've wanted to shoot, but definitely not this one. And I'll shave my legs once I become a proper cyclist. Just a wannabe now, but I'm getting there. Maybe after the century ride. 

Jack, keeping in mind that I've ridden MTBs and a hybrid for two decades or so, the Z is effing awesome! Still a little hesitant to really push it, as I get used to different body positioning and gearing and I haven't spent as much time on it over the last two days (heat index hit 120 yesterday) as I would like. I test rode two other brand "plush" bikes and one out-n-out racer (all aluminum) and the Z85. Both Felts were more comfortable, I was just as fast on them and there was better value in the spec. And I think I'll have more room to grow in the carbon frame. I'm definitely NOT an F-series rider yet, and the Z has enough flexibility with the reversable stem to allow me to get more aggressive as my skills/physique improve.

One bad thing was that I had to go an hour away from home to a different LBS to find both a Z85 and Z6 in my size. Not usually a big deal, but I did notice an ominous sound in the rear hub when I spun the wheels as I was setting up the computer. It's going to be a PIA to get it in for warranty service, if needed. The other bad thing is now I've bought 6 bikes in a little over 13 months. Two for my kids, two for my wife (sold her hybrid though) and now two for me. So, if SuperDave and the other brands' managers notice an uptick in annual sales figures, they know where they can thank me...


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice bike! And nice touch using the Trek credit card to buy your Felt! (Do Trek credit cards buy nice bikes?)

Oddly enough, the F3 I bought last year was the first road bike I'd bought since 1983 as well...and I have a Gary Fisher Tassahara that I rode in the middle.

Enjoy your new ride. You are going to love it!


----------



## cincyjack (Jul 21, 2011)

"... an ominous sound in the rear hub."

I hope that proves to be nothing. I'd think that new hub is unlikely to have issues and one would hope the bike shop would catch anything amiss.

My Z4 will be my first carbon bike. I'm a tad nervous but as long as I can keep it upright, I think it'll be OK.

Heat is crazy here, too. Did 30 miles today; humiture was 98. I pounded some fluids, fer sure. Humidity is a mutha.

Let us know when you complete the first crit.


----------



## whi_tri (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, I hope I keep it shiny side up, but that is always my stated goal on bikes, cars, boats... Me? A crit? hahaha, not on your life.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice looking bike! I have never seen a bad color combo on any Felt!:thumbsup:


----------



## whi_tri (Jul 19, 2011)

Went for a short jaunt this AM and pushed me and the bike a little bit. Totally awesome. Picked up 2mph average over the hybrid (no surprise there). And my hands didn't go numb, bike was super easy to control at speed. I think that once I figure out the different ratios on the cogs, my speed will increase and my level of effort will decrease.

Can you tell I'm excited and pleased?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice bike you got and love the color, as that is what our local race team uses haha. Oh and drop them bars down more, get you a more aggressive and lower stance hehe.


----------



## sheller73 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks nice!!!


----------



## Big Teggie (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice bike!

I was considering a Z6, but recently ended up with the Z85.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

nice bike. love the orange!!


----------



## whi_tri (Jul 19, 2011)

I would have preferred the color to be yellow or gold to go with the black-ish carbon, considering black and gold were the school colors of my high school, my college and my kids' school, but the orange is definitely different.

The good news is a cold front is coming through, the bad news is it's preceded by some good t-storms. No afternoon ride.


----------



## plimpington2 (Jul 8, 2011)

You didn't go to highschool is southern Ohio, did you?

Judd


----------



## Mhoang (Oct 13, 2011)

I flipped my stem and shifted my levers down on my '11 Z6. All the sudden I found myself trying to do a time trial...jk But yes, there's a lot of room to get into more of an aggressive stance on the Z series despite the Z-series commitment to comfort.


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

whi_tri said:


> One bad thing was that I had to go an hour away from home to a different LBS to find both a Z85 and Z6 in my size. Not usually a big deal, but I did notice an ominous sound in the rear hub when I spun the wheels as I was setting up the computer. ...


What did you find out about the sound in the rear hub? (Your 7-24-11 post.)

I have a 2011 Z5 with inexpensive OEM wheels like yours: Mavic CXP22 rims with Felt hubs. The wheels never seemed to roll well compared to other bicycles of similar or lesser price point with comparable level OEM wheels. When I turn the Felt front bearings by hand, it feels like turning the dial on a combination lock -- sort of a "notchy" feel. 

Similar entry level CXP22 wheels can be bought from online stores for $160-$200. This past week I replaced my Z5's OEM wheels with an upgraded wheelset ($730 MSRP) and there is a vast difference in the roll and bearing smoothness. 

You said in your last post that you found yourself doing time trials. A better wheelset is the best thing you can do for an upgrade to your Z6.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

The CXP22's, for wheels in this range, aren't that bad at all. They stay pretty true and the Felt hubs roll well enough (and have good sealing), which is probably all you could want at this end of the market. Way better than the RS10's on the CAAD10, which seem to go out of true more quickly.

First upgrade for most—who are serious about their riding—should be wheels. Shimano RS80's are $500 for a set, and the Dura-Ace 7900 C24's are about $850 for a set. Probably the two best 'factory' picks under a grand for a mix of training/racing.


----------



## Mhoang (Oct 13, 2011)

I just got my own this week and here she is. I've flipped the stem, dropped the levers, and replace the factory Mavics.


----------



## whi_tri (Jul 19, 2011)

JogBike said:


> What did you find out about the sound in the rear hub? (Your 7-24-11 post.)
> 
> I have a 2011 Z5 with inexpensive OEM wheels like yours: Mavic CXP22 rims with Felt hubs. The wheels never seemed to roll well compared to other bicycles of similar or lesser price point with comparable level OEM wheels. When I turn the Felt front bearings by hand, it feels like turning the dial on a combination lock -- sort of a "notchy" feel.
> 
> ...


I've had no hub issues, the noise never became a big deal, in fact it went away, maybe as the bearings wore in a little. Hit 600 miles yesterday. Not as much as I would have liked by the middle of October, but I haven't done any 30+ mile rides since the Centurion Canada in mid-September. Thinking about it, I've only ridden 65 miles total since then. Too many responsibilities, not enough daylight this time of year.

I'd definitely like to have a better wheelset, but that's not in the cards right now. If we ever get any disposable income, I'd probably concentrate it on my wife's ZW75 first, or upgrade her to a ZW6, then work on the Z6. All I've done so far is drop the bars and shortened the reach a little, actually using the ZW75 stem, got the wife a shorter C3 stem for her. I'm not in any danger of out-performing the bike as it is, so I'm content to slow build it out.


----------



## whi_tri (Jul 19, 2011)

Sweet! Man, those wheels are sharp! I'm having a blast with my Z6, I hope yours serves you equally as well.


----------

